# Capello:"Milan, con 2-3 innesti te la giochi in CL".



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Calmi.
In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.



Con Liverpool e Atletico non mi sembra abbiamo sfigurato.
E la Juve delle molteplici finali non mi sembra andasse più forte di noi.
Detto questo, è chiaro che ancora siano discorsi (e ambizioni) premature.


----------



## Lo Gnu (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Non è così facile. Tra la Champions e il campionato italiano ci sono troppe categorie di differenza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


Ok ma con 0 esperienza e una rosa con delle mancanze ( a destra soprattutto) insieme alle sviste (seee) Abbiamo perso sempre con uno scarto di 1 goal e basta.. in un girone di ferro!Quindi da com'ero ottimista su una nostra change nella lotta scudetto.. ora sono ottimista che nel giro di massimo 2 anni inizieremo a fare paura anche le altre.. cioè tutto quello che volete.. e plateale che non è più la stessa Champions League ma non siamo stati umiliati..


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non è così facile. Tra la Champions e il campionato italiano ci sono troppe categorie di differenza.


Se fanno quello che devono quest' estate l' anno prossimo io non vorrei essere nei panni di chi ci affronta.


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Io concordo con Capello. È una questione di DNA. Nel nostro ci sono le notti magiche della CL. Se la squadra cresce ancora in spessore nei suoi uomini chiave, con 2/3 innesti giusti ce la giochiamo davvero, almeno per i quarti


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


Vero,ma poi capita che arrivi in semifinale una squadra compassata come il Villareal e allora voglio sognare anch'io.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


La velocità con cui abbiamo asfaltato lo scansuolo ieri


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con Liverpool e Atletico non mi sembra abbiamo sfigurato.
> E la Juve delle molteplici finali non mi sembra andasse più forte di noi.
> Detto questo, è chiaro che ancora siano discorsi (e ambizioni) premature.


No assolutamente non abbiamo sfigurato ma abbiamo sbagliato tantissimo tecnicamente contro porto e Liverpool, le squadre che giocano a ritmi alti.
Contro il porto ne siamo usciti male male.
Con l'atletico siamo andati a nozze perché giocano diversamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La velocità con cui abbiamo asfaltato lo scansuolo ieri


È un'ottima basa ma va aggiunto dell'altro per essere europei.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,ma poi capita che arrivi in semifinale una squadra compassata come il Villareal e allora voglio sognare anch'io.


Il villareal sotto ritmo palleggia comunque bene e fa andare gli altri al suo ritmo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (23 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La velocità con cui abbiamo asfaltato lo scansuolo ieri


In Champions ci vuole soprattutto qualità. Dipende da cosa faremo in sede di mercato. Vediamo, ad oggi è ancora prematuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok ma con 0 esperienza e una rosa con delle mancanze ( a destra soprattutto) insieme alle sviste (seee) Abbiamo perso sempre con uno scarto di 1 goal e basta.. in un girone di ferro!Quindi da com'ero ottimista su una nostra change nella lotta scudetto.. ora sono ottimista che nel giro di massimo 2 anni inizieremo a fare paura anche le altre.. cioè tutto quello che volete.. e plateale che non è più la stessa Champions League ma non siamo stati umiliati..


Bisogna essere dominanti nel proprio stile in Europa che sia calcio intenso o palleggiato.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il villareal sotto ritmo palleggia comunque bene e fa andare gli altri al suo ritmo.


Vero.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2022)

Dateci Botman, Renato sanches, Origi, Adli e un trequartista fisico e un attaccante destro di livello champions e poi aspettiamo a San siro per gli scontri diretti qualsiasi team! All’inferno sarà dura per tutti! FORZA DIAVOLO


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,ma poi capita che arrivi in semifinale una squadra compassata come il Villareal e allora voglio sognare anch'io.


Esatto. L’importante è passare il girone. Poi una volta che sei al dentro o fuori può succedere qualunque cosa.
Poi a noi l’essere favoriti non ha mai portato bene: Marsiglia, Ajax, La Coruna, Liverpool prima volta…
Passiamo il girone e vediamo.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2022)

Ha ragione con 2 o 3 innesti diventiamo i favoriti per la Champions.
Ma quei innesti devono essere Mbappé Salah e De Bruyne


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. L’importante è passare il girone. Poi una volta che sei al dentro o fuori può succedere qualunque cosa.
> Poi a noi l’essere favoriti non ha mai portato bene: Marsiglia, Ajax, La Coruna, Liverpool prima volta…
> Passiamo il girone e vediamo.


Favoriti nel 95,contro l'Ajax che ci demolì 2 volte nel girone?No,non lo eravamo,specie dopo che si ruppe Savicevic il giorno prima della finale.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


Abbiamo la velocità e i concetti per giocarcela con tutti se copriamo le mancanze.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


Anche solo il Porto ci ha fatto vedere le streghe, per non parlare delle riserve del Liverpool. Ne abbiamo di strada da fare! Serve mercato!


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ha ragione con 2 o 3 innesti diventiamo i favoriti per la Champions.
> Ma quei innesti devono essere Mbappé Salah e De Bruyne


Basta meno basta meno.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.



Vero, ma riduttivo metterla sulla velocità e intensità di gioco.

Servono campioni per vincere la CL, basta guardare la storia.

Con 2 o 3 acquisti azzeccati, puoi essere protagonista.

Certo, se parti vendendo Leao sei già in salita.


----------



## kipstar (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


si ma che tipo di innesti dovrebbero essere ? 
Non credo che sia nei programmi il grande upgrade. 
sven per alessio
renato per kk
e origi per lazetic....

e poi non so se messiah verrà riscattato....li mi piacerebbe un giocatore che fa la differenza...come la fa Rafa sulla sinistra....

imho


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2022)

Con un san siro carico come quello con l'Atalanta e con tre innesti giusti nei ruoli scoperti ce la giochiamo con tutte! 
poi usciremo, perché hanno più qualità, ma ce la giochiamo.


----------



## sacchino (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Se altri giocatori fanno un ulteriore salto di qualità ptrei essere d'accordo.


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Favoriti nel 95,contro l'Ajax che ci demolì 2 volte nel girone?No,non lo eravamo,specie dopo che si ruppe Savicevic il giorno prima della finale.


Sì, ricordavo male. Il concetto comunque resta: preferisco partire a fari spentissimi, passare il girone e poi sognare…


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma riduttivo metterla sulla velocità e intensità di gioco.
> 
> Servono campioni per vincere la CL, basta guardare la storia.
> 
> ...


Tecnica in velocità, ovviamente. 
Parliamo di calcio.


----------



## Butcher (23 Maggio 2022)

Ci stiamo dimenticando un'altra cosa molto importante però: gli infortuni.
Bisogna non ripetere questi due anni da quel punto di vista, se no hai voglia a mettere insieme una squadra decente.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la velocità e i concetti per giocarcela con tutti se copriamo le mancanze.


In Europa ci manca molto in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Don Fabio l'unico addetto che ci ha capito qualcosa quest'anno


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tecnica in velocità, ovviamente.
> Parliamo di calcio.



Si si, certo, quello incluso.
Non è fondamentale, puoi giocarti altre armi.

Vedi Juve di Allegri che era temuta da tutti e arrivava in finale.

Serve ECCELLENZA, scegli tu la caratteristica calcistica a cui abbinarla.

Basta un Kaķà di veloce per vincere la CL se attorniato da altre eccellenze.

Vedrai che se non vendiamo i migliori, potremo dire la nostra in un paio di stagioni.


----------



## _ET_ (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In Europa ci manca molto in mezzo al campo.


1 trequartista,1 ala destra ed 1 punta.
Se arrivassero giocatori di livello per questi 3 ruoli in champions te la giochi.non si parte favoriti ma te la giochi con chiunque.
Non ha detto un eresià il sempre lucido Don Fabio.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".



Quest'anno ci ha detto che non si può ignorare la mancanza del fantasista e dell'esterno d'attacco di destra. Ma non finisce qui, perchè gli addii ormai certi di Kessie e Romagnoli impongono due titolari importanti. Ed infine aggiungo io che non si può più pregare che a Theo non venga nemmeno un raffreddore, è fondamentale trovare un giocatore di calcio, Tourè non lo è.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, certo, quello incluso.
> Non è fondamentale, puoi giocarti altre armi.
> 
> Vedi Juve di Allegri che era temuta da tutti e arrivava in finale.
> ...


Il Milan di kaka il ritmo lo subiva mai perché quei 3 in mezzo al campo era dominanti tecnicamente.
Questo Milan sbaglia troppo in Europa nella prima costruzione.
Ci manca un regista dominante tecnicamente che guidi la mediana.

Datemi un Modric e andiamo a comandare.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Milan di kaka il ritmo lo subiva mai perché quei 3 in mezzo al campo era dominanti tecnicamente.
> Questo Milan sbaglia troppo in Europa nella prima costruzione.
> Ci manca un regista dominante tecnicamente che guidi la mediana.
> 
> Datemi un Modric e andiamo a comandare.



Le armate da CL si costruiscono un giocatore alla volta.

Senza vendere i migliori possibilmente.

Chi ha orecchie per intendere... intenda
Gli altri in camper.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In Europa ci manca molto in mezzo al campo.


Infatti sarebbe il caso di passare a 3


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Io non credo che bastino pochi innesti francamente per poter vincere... Puoi fare bella figura, ma vedo davvero squadre che giocano a una intensità differente rispetto a quella del campionato italiano. È bastato il doppio confronto col Porto per capirlo. Cominciamo a superare i gironi, poi vedremo in corso d'opera se abbiamo qualche possibilità.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non credo che bastino pochi innesti francamente per poter vincere... Puoi fare bella figura, ma vedo davvero squadre che giocano a una intensità differente rispetto a quella del campionato italiano. È bastato il doppio confronto col Porto per capirlo. Cominciamo a superare i gironi, poi vedremo in corso d'opera se abbiamo qualche possibilità.



Abbiamo bisogno di 3 o 4 titolari, indiscutibile, perché siamo proprio monchi.
Serve gente di livello.

Però, non so se è chiaro cosa sto per dire: preso atto che servono giocatori da MILAN nei ruoli attualmente scoperti, mi focalizzo più sull'importanza del livello che raggiungeranno nei prossimi anni i vari Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennacer, Theo e sopratutto LEAO.

Se diventano campioni VERI, la squadra è già li e chi arriva serve a consolidare.

Se i sopracitati non diventano campioni VERI, non saranno i nuovi acquisti a farci tornare dove sogniamo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con Liverpool e Atletico non mi sembra abbiamo sfigurato.
> E la Juve delle molteplici finali non mi sembra andasse più forte di noi.
> Detto questo, è chiaro che ancora siano discorsi (e ambizioni) premature.


assolutamente d accordo, se arriva gente cone origi e sanches e non si smantella quanto fatto di ottimo... non mi sembra affatto un eresia..


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È un'ottima basa ma va aggiunto dell'altro per essere europei.


Nessuno di noi, credo, abbia mai detto il contrario. Il problema è capire che cosa.Maggiore forza propulsiva sulla sinistra? Che tipo di giocatore prendere? È li che dobbiamo intervenire prendendo un profilo quasi pronto. Visto che il nodo attacco è risolto con l' arrivo di Origi, dobbiamo concentrare le risorse su un giocatore che a destra faccia la differenza come Leao. Sarà interessante vedere giocare tatticamente la squadra di Pioli l' anno prossimo , specialmente in Europa.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Ragazzi lo dico da ieri... il prossimo anno giocheremo per vincerla la Champions...
Non sarà facile e bisogna vedere il mercato, ma l'obiettivo sarà quello.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico da ieri... il prossimo anno giocheremo per vincerla la Champions...
> Non sarà facile e bisogna vedere il mercato, ma l'obiettivo sarà quello.


Io che ho visto molti Milan vincenti la penso come te. Storicamente quando ascendiamo in Italia poi in Europa ce la giochiamo. In Europa siamo la " squadra" nei confronti difficili e saremo un osso duro per chiunque. Ne sono certo!


----------



## babsodiolinter (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".


Fino a un mese fà eravamo la quarta forza del campionato(tirato tirato ee) oggi siamo competitivi in champion...
Cmq con un trq serio(lo vorrei d'esperienza) un laterale dx forte forte, origi e sanchez al posto di kessie partendo dalla prima fascia gli ottavi sono alla portata,un po di fortuna agli accoppiamenti anche i quarti...


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> assolutamente d accordo, se arriva gente cone origi e sanches e non si smantella quanto fatto di ottimo... non mi sembra affatto un eresia..



Senza parlare di moduli, mi soffermo sulle caratteristiche, sia Origi che Sanches sono due calciatori con caratteristiche tecniche ed atletiche idonee al Milan di Pioli. Da soli non possono bastare, perdiamo un grande leader come Kessie e non può essere il portoghese per questo aspetto a sostituirlo, e li davanti non possiamo ignorare le mancanze qualitative avute sull'esterno e sottopunta.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico da ieri... il prossimo anno giocheremo per vincerla la Champions...
> Non sarà facile e bisogna vedere il mercato, ma l'obiettivo sarà quello.


No eh, ora basta!! Sono già salito sul tuo carro alla decima giornata, ricredendomi alla grande, ma non mi farai mai salire su questo carro della Champions!! Non scherziamo dai 

Dai non puoi non dirmi che tra noi ed il City, o il Liverpool o lo stesso Chelsea (ad oggi senza il nostro mercato e con il loro effettivo) non ci siano almeno 4/5 livelli. A me è bastata la partita contro il Porto per capire che di strada da fare c’è ne eccome, e anche le recenti rumbe delle Italiane sono li a testimoniare il livello della Serie A.

No, no e no!!! Non salirò sul tuo carro ancora una volta


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No eh, ora basta!! Sono già salito sul tuo carro alla decima giornata, ricredendomi alla grande, ma non mi farai mai salire su questo carro della Champions!! Non scherziamo dai
> 
> Dai non puoi non dirmi che tra noi ed il City, o il Liverpool o lo stesso Chelsea (ad oggi senza il nostro mercato e con il loro effettivo) non ci siano almeno 4/5 livelli. A me è bastata la partita contro il Porto per capire che di strada da fare c’è ne eccome, e anche le recenti rumbe delle Italiane sono li a testimoniare il livello della Serie A.
> 
> No, no e no!!! Non salirò sul tuo carro ancora una volta


Ahaha tranquillo sul carro sei sempre il benvenuto!
Ci sarà tempo e modo per parlarne, vediamo a fine mercato...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nessuno di noi, credo, abbia mai detto il contrario. Il problema è capire che cosa.Maggiore forza propulsiva sulla sinistra? Che tipo di giocatore prendere? È li che dobbiamo intervenire prendendo un profilo quasi pronto. Visto che il nodo attacco è risolto con l' arrivo di Origi, dobbiamo concentrare le risorse su un giocatore che a destra faccia la differenza come Leao. Sarà interessante vedere giocare tatticamente la squadra di Pioli l' anno prossimo , specialmente in Europa.


Piú qualità nel palleggio, soprattutto nella trequarti. Quindi migliorare centravanti, trequartista, ala destra... Tutto va bene in questo senso. Credo dovranno anche maturare e alzare rendimento i vari Leao, Tonali, Tomori, diventando giocatori di dimensione europea. Possono crescere ancora quelli che abbiamo, visto che sono tutti ragazzi giovani.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No eh, ora basta!! Sono già salito sul tuo carro alla decima giornata, ricredendomi alla grande, ma non mi farai mai salire su questo carro della Champions!! Non scherziamo dai
> 
> Dai non puoi non dirmi che tra noi ed il City, o il Liverpool o lo stesso Chelsea (ad oggi senza il nostro mercato e con il loro effettivo) non ci siano almeno 4/5 livelli. A me è bastata la partita contro il Porto per capire che di strada da fare c’è ne eccome, e anche le recenti rumbe delle Italiane sono li a testimoniare il livello della Serie A.
> 
> No, no e no!!! Non salirò sul tuo carro ancora una volta


Naaaa lascia stare le partite con il Porto, tatticamente Pioli ha fatto un grave errore, lo stesso identico che abbiamo fatto con lo Spezia l'anno scorso.

Sono venuti a bracarci dentro la nostra area dal primo al 90, perché si era deciso di partire con questa maledetta partenza dal basso sempre e comunque ,anche se erano in pressione e le linee di passaggio erano praticamente chiuse.

In più non riuscivamo a prenderli alti perché il loro portiere andava sempre al rilancio lungo giocando sulle seconde palle dove arrivavano sempre primi.

Le valutazioni di fanno su quante volte abbiamo superato il centrocampo con questa maledetta partenza dal basso quando non ci sono le condizioni per farla.

La differenza l'abbiamo vista con il Liverpool " molto più forte del porto" ma dove abbiamo fatto la nostra figura al contrario con il Porto dove non abbiamo visto biglia, quindi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calmi.
> In Europa si gioca a una velocità sconosciuta al campionato italiano.


In realtà i dati dicono altro. In tutta la serie A il Milan è la squadra più europea tra tutte con statistiche ampiamente in linea champions. 
Poi lo sappiamo tutti, servono 3 innesti TOP e si torna a comandare.

mike
Kalulu Tomori Botman Theo 
Tonali Isma
X Renatino Leao
Oliviero/Origi


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

A me della CL non frega una mazza. Voglio la seconda stella!


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Piú qualità nel palleggio, soprattutto nella trequarti. Quindi migliorare centravanti, trequartista, ala destra... Tutto va bene in questo senso. Credo dovranno anche maturare e alzare rendimento i vari Leao, Tonali, Tomori, diventando giocatori di dimensione europea. Possono crescere ancora quelli che abbiamo, visto che sono tutti ragazzi giovani.



Ok ma sulla trequarti è plausibile che vengano schierati nuovamente Diaz e Adli, quindi non credo che acquisteremo più nessuno in quel ruolo. La punta sarà uno tra Origi e Giraud, ergo il grande investimento verrà fatto sulla destra.Un nome? D' accordo sul resto!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà i dati dicono altro. In tutta la serie A il Milan è la squadra più europea tra tutte con statistiche ampiamente in linea champions.
> Poi lo sappiamo tutti, servono 3 innesti TOP e si torna a comandare.
> 
> mike
> ...


Onestamente con quella squadra non penso puoi giocartela alla pari con squadre di dimensione europea. Poi nella vita mai dire mai, anche perché come ho scritto la nostra competitività in Europa è strettamente legata anche alla crescita dei giocatori che abbiamo ora. Se alzano ancora l'asticella Leao, Tonali, Theo, Tomori, Kalulu, Bennacer tutto è possibile. Può succedere sia chiaro, ma ad oggi la vedo difficile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Onestamente con quella squadra non penso puoi giocartela alla pari con squadre di dimensione europea. Poi nella vita mai dire mai, anche perché come ho scritto la nostra competitività in Europa è strettamente legata anche alla crescita dei giocatori che abbiamo ora. Se alzano ancora l'asticella Leao, Tonali, Theo, Tomori, Kalulu, Bennacer tutto è possibile. Può succedere sia chiaro, ma ad oggi la vedo difficile.


Concordo, vedremo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ok ma sulla trequarti è plausibile che vengano schierati nuovamente Diaz e Adli, quindi non credo che acquisteremo più nessuno in quel ruolo. La punta sarà uno tra Origi e Giraud, ergo il grande investimento verrà fatto sulla destra.Un nome? D' accordo sul resto!


A destra vedrei meglio un giocatore abile nel palleggio in Europa, uno che magari possa crescere esponenzialmente nei prossimi anni. Se devo farti un nome così su due piedi, ti dico Raphinha o Asensio. O magari uno futuribile che mi piace tanto, visto che probabilmente i denari per prendere Asensio o Raphinha non li abbiamo, è Rayan Cherki del Lione. 
Per essere competitivo in serie A vedo più un bulldozer come Adama Traorè o Jeremy Doku. Dipende da cosa scelgono di fare, anche dalle occasioni che gli si presenteranno nel corso del calciomercato


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nessuno di noi, credo, abbia mai detto il contrario. Il problema è capire che cosa.Maggiore forza propulsiva sulla sinistra? Che tipo di giocatore prendere? È li che dobbiamo intervenire prendendo un profilo quasi pronto. Visto che il nodo attacco è risolto con l' arrivo di Origi, dobbiamo concentrare le risorse su un giocatore che a destra faccia la differenza come Leao. Sarà interessante vedere giocare tatticamente la squadra di Pioli l' anno prossimo , specialmente in Europa.


Per me la priorità è il regista di centrocampo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà i dati dicono altro. In tutta la serie A il Milan è la squadra più europea tra tutte con statistiche ampiamente in linea champions.
> Poi lo sappiamo tutti, servono 3 innesti TOP e si torna a comandare.
> 
> mike
> ...


Contro Liverpool e porto male .
Bene con l'atletico che gioca sotto ritmo. 

A ritmi alti in mezzo al campo abbiamo sbagliato l'impossibile.
Servono più qualità e personalità in mezzo.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Naaaa lascia stare le partite con il Porto, tatticamente Pioli ha fatto un grave errore, lo stesso identico che abbiamo fatto con lo Spezia l'anno scorso.
> 
> Sono venuti a bracarci dentro la nostra area dal primo al 90, perché si era deciso di partire con questa maledetta partenza dal basso sempre e comunque ,anche se erano in pressione e le linee di passaggio erano praticamente chiuse.
> 
> ...


Si ricordo le nostre conversazioni a proposito. Eravamo d'accordo sulle cause, non sui rimedi 
Per me la ripartenza dal basso ad oggi é sacra, gli interpreti mancavano. A noi serve creare spazi e far avanzare i terzini, abbassare il trequartista di qualità e saltare la prima punta. Ricordiamoci che eravamo in piena emergenza al ritorno contro il Porto, sono venuti affamati e sono una squadra orgogliosa e con esperienza. Oltre ad avere ottimi giocatori, ricordo che molti qui dentro si fasciavano la testa al nome di Luis Diaz in orbita Milan, ora fa il titolare al Liverpool al posto di Mané 

Sempre difficile giocare con quell'anticalcio di Conceicao (scuola Inter eh).

Il Liverpool ci ha massacrato all'andata, o ricordo male? Siamo rimasti schiacciati tranne gli ultimi 5 minuti del primo tempo e i primi 5 del secondo. Sul finale più equilibrata, ma abbiamo faticato. Insomma, dopo 40 minuti se eravamo sotto di 3-0 non avrei avuto niente da ridire. E comunque é stata ancora più deludente la partita di ritorno contro il Liverpool, con 8 giocatori dell'academy e con il Milan che si é fatto sbranare atleticamente, sul piano del gioco e anche su quello delle motivazioni contro una squadra già qualificata da due giornate.

Girone di ferro per carità, probabilmente nel complesso meritavamo al posto dell'Atletico visto le due partite (ancora mi mangio le mani per quella traversa di Leao in rovesciata), ma di strada da fare c'é ne eccome ragazzi.

Le cose positive sono:

- Prima esperienza per molti ragazzi, che ne usciranno solidificati. Bennaccer avrà certamente imparato il metro arbitrale in Europa.

- Siamo giovanissimi, possiamo solo migliorarci in tutto. Partiamo con la consapevolezza di essere dei campioni.

- Questa squadra ha iniziato incompleta, o comunque con delle defezioni nell'organico che sicuramente cercheremo di rimediare quest'anno.

- Ora poi siamo in prima fascia 

Pero' quando ho visto le partite di Champions tirate come City-Real o PSG-Real o Chelsea-Real (povero Carletto, a proposito di culo eh) o le partite di Premier vedo una velocità che noi ci sogniamo. Vedo spesso anche delle giocate tecniche che in italia sono anni che non vediamo (il passaggio di Modric in esterno da che mondo viene fuori?). Di strada da fare c'é ne eccome, in Champions ancora non mi ci vedo tra le prime 8 se non con un sorteggio favorevole. Magari avendo avuto il sorteggio del Liverpool saremmo potuti andare anche noi in finale


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me la priorità è il regista di centrocampo.


Magari!!!

Se aggiungiamo quel profilo che sa gestire il pallone e controllare i ritmi siamo diventati veramente camaleontici e completi, per lo meno in mezzo al campo. 

Era proprio quel profilo che auspicavo al posto di Bakayoko, magari un giovane tutto da formare tatticamente, ma squisito tecnicamente.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Maggio 2022)

Bello andare a PArigi e dare una lezione a quello sbruffone li tra i pali......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello a Sky sul Milan:"Il Milan adesso non può nascondersi neanche per la Champions visti i risultati: la difesa ha subito poche reti, un attacco che ultimamente è tornato a segnare molto e la maturazione di molti giocatori. Con due e tre innesti giusti il Milan potrà essere competitivo in Europa".



Mi sembra ancora una dimensione proibitiva pur con un paio di innesti, anche se quest'anno potevamo arrivare agli ottavi senza le porcherie arbitrali.
Ma dopo sarebbe stato massacro, ho visto delle partite quest'anno a cui non potevamo avvicinarci nemmeno per scherzo.

L'anno prossimo pensiamo a superare il girone e giocarci dignitosamente gli ottavi, poi si vedrà!


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2022)

Servono due semi-big a meta campo/trequarti (renato sanches + x) un attaccante destro da oltre 10 goal e 10 assist con gli "strappi" alla Leao, oltre a Botman Origi e Adli che sembrano fatti.

Se azzecchi i 3 sopra (Renato senza problemi fisici, un centrocampista top e un leao della fascia destra), e parlo di azzeccarli al livello di leao, magnain, tonali, tomori, saremo un grattacapo per tanti. Non è piacevole per nessuno venire a san siro contro una squadra un minimo competitiva, con l'ambiente infuocato degli scontri diretti della champions.


----------



## Rickrossonero (23 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico da ieri... il prossimo anno giocheremo per vincerla la Champions...
> Non sarà facile e bisogna vedere il mercato, ma l'obiettivo sarà quello.


Non esageriamo, già arrivare ai quarti sarebbe tanta roba e con botman,sanches,origi e un esterno destro forte non è impossibile pensarlo.Però giocare per vincerla mi pare follia attualmente.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si ricordo le nostre conversazioni a proposito. Eravamo d'accordo sulle cause, non sui rimedi
> Per me la ripartenza dal basso ad oggi é sacra, gli interpreti mancavano. A noi serve creare spazi e far avanzare i terzini, abbassare il trequartista di qualità e saltare la prima punta. Ricordiamoci che eravamo in piena emergenza al ritorno contro il Porto, sono venuti affamati e sono una squadra orgogliosa e con esperienza. Oltre ad avere ottimi giocatori, ricordo che molti qui dentro si fasciavano la testa al nome di Luis Diaz in orbita Milan, ora fa il titolare al Liverpool al posto di Mané
> 
> Sempre difficile giocare con quell'anticalcio di Conceicao (scuola Inter eh).
> ...


Ma quanto ci hai messo per scrivere sto romanzo? 

Premesso che se tu fai 100 volte la ripartenza dal basso e 100 volte non superi il centrocampo c'è qualcosa di concetto che non sta funzionando. Quindi sarà anche Sacro ma........

Per tutto il resto si può essere d'accordo anche se contro il Liverpool siamo stati troppo rimessivi, poco incline a fare male e soprattutto ci siamo abbassati troppo.

C'è un doppio errore in una difesa passiva così bassa: 1 rischi in qualsiasi momento di prendere gol anche su palla sporca.
2 devi attaccare 70m di campo e questo è impossibile.

Quindi alzi la difesa, ma poi abbiamo linghippo grosso, fai marcare Salah da Romagnoli a centrocampo? Ecco a volte come i limiti di un solo giocatore sono una tragedia per tutta la squadra.

Probabilmente la partita l'avremmo persa lo stesso ma con Kalulu la difesa la potevi alzare, a volte un accorgimento tattico di cambia una partita.

Per il resto dici cos'è condivisibili.

Un consiglio non leggere troppi fumetti di James Bond Guardiola non è il guro che pensi e molti pensano

Saluti da parte di De Ligt.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di 3 o 4 titolari, indiscutibile, perché siamo proprio monchi.
> Serve gente di livello.
> 
> Però, non so se è chiaro cosa sto per dire: preso atto che servono giocatori da MILAN nei ruoli attualmente scoperti, mi focalizzo più sull'importanza del livello che raggiungeranno nei prossimi anni i vari Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennacer, Theo e sopratutto LEAO.
> ...


Esattamente. Gente come Leao e Tonali secondo me è ancora lontana dal livello top. Leao può diventare macchina da 30 gol e 15/20 assist a stagione se resta bene sul pezzo tutto l'anno. 
Per quanto riguarda acquisti, le lacune le conosciamo: ala destra, trequartista, centravanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, già arrivare ai quarti sarebbe tanta roba e con botman,sanches,origi e un esterno destro forte non è impossibile pensarlo.Però giocare per vincerla mi pare follia attualmente.


Ci sarà modo di riparlarne. Per tanti eravamo da settimo posto questa stagione, quindi non mi spaventa


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Maggio 2022)

Per l'europa serve innesto di piedi buoni, per poter giocare a ritmo sostenuto, senza sbagliare i passaggi e perdere tempi di gioco.
Col Liverpool abbiamo fatto bella figura, ma abbiam fatto tantissmi errori tecnici (non solo col liverpool), col Porto male male, sia andata che ritorno. L'atletico non fa testo perché non giocava nemmeno a pallone.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà modo di riparlarne. Per tanti eravamo da settimo posto questa stagione, quindi non mi spaventa


Io ero abbastanza pessimista.

Però guardiamoci in faccia e diciamocelo chiaro: l' esplosione di Leao, era assolutamente imprevedibile con certezza.
Ma nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati.

E senza questa esplosione, saremmo arrivati davvero quarti o quinti.

Alla fine chi vince HA SEMPRE RAGIONE , ma ci è andata davvero di lusso.

Non era una cosa pianificata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ero abbastanza pessimista.
> 
> Però guardiamoci in faccia e diciamocelo chiaro: l' esplosione di Leao, era assolutamente imprevedibile con certezza.
> Ma nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati.
> ...


Infatti la difficoltà nel fare un pronostico per la stagione 2021/2022 del Milan era proprio dovuta al fatto che i risultati del Milan fossero legati all'esplosione eventuale di alcuni giocatori, come Leao e Tonali. La stagione scorsa di Tonali era stata pessima per esempio.
Per fortuna Leao è esploso e Tonali ha dimostrato il suo valore. Ma nulla era pianificato, la stessa possibilità di vincere lo scudetto all'inizio della stagione era un augurio più che un concreto obiettivo.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ero abbastanza pessimista.
> 
> Però guardiamoci in faccia e diciamocelo chiaro: l' esplosione di Leao, era assolutamente imprevedibile con certezza.
> Ma nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati.
> ...


Non dirlo a me. Io dico che Leao vincerà il pallone d'oro da anni. Era appena arrivato Pioli quando ho iniziato a scriverlo qui dentro, suscitando anche legittimamente l'ironia generale.

Anzi, sono sempre stato sbalordito dalle critiche nei suoi confronti. I dubbi potevano esserci sul piano caratteriale (ci sono per tutti), che si potesse sedere, perchè il talento come il suo è roba che nasce una volta nella storia... poi quando ad agosto l'ho visto tornare tonico, con 10 kg di muscoli in piu, figuriamoci se ho dubitato.

Per me l'esplosione di Leao è una cosa naturalissima, super super prevedibile. Il rischio in casi simili sono sempre soldi e gnocca.

Di lusso non ci è andato un bel niente. Chi lavora bene ha sempre ragione, questa è la verità. E chi lo fa al Milan alla fine vince sempre. Le cose per me stanno cosi.

Quello che vedo proprio l'INTERA ITALIA CALCISTICA inclusi tanti tifosi del Milan fanno proprio fatica a digerire della nostra vittoria è che sia frutto della competenza, dell'organizzazione, del duro lavoro, delle capacità, del miglioramento individuale, della classe e dell'umilta, in un paese dove si cerca sempre la scorciatoia facile per ottenere qualunque cosa. Per questo il mondo del calcio italiano ci odia e ci teme, noi abbiamo contraddetto tutti i luoghi comuni e ora tanti cercano di saltare sul carro per giustificare le proprie previsioni totalmente cannate. Come dicono altri utenti, noi siamo il Lanciano che vince lo scudetto 

Tornando in topic, è ancora presto per parlare della prossima stagione. Non è per me un fatto di essere ottimista o meno, io sono abbastanza sicuro che nel nostro percorso di crescita adesso i ragazzi e soprattutto Maldini metteranno come obiettivo vincere la Champions. Certo è difficile, ma noi siamo Sparta e le cose difficili di sicuro non ci spaventano


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto ci hai messo per scrivere sto romanzo?
> 
> Premesso che se tu fai 100 volte la ripartenza dal basso e 100 volte non superi il centrocampo c'è qualcosa di concetto che non sta funzionando. Quindi sarà anche Sacro ma........
> 
> ...


Eh per risponderti devo prendere tutto il tempo che ci vuole 

Dipende dai giocatori che hai, se andiamo a vedere le ultime vincitrici della Champions non me ne viene in mente una che non sviluppa dal basso. Certo qualche palla lunga non fa male, però abusarne non mi piace. Non è il solo Pep, li stesso Carletto ha completamente rivoluzionato il suo modo di giocare.

Sarà vero quello che dici, ma quanti dei nostri gol sono arrivati da palla lunga? Che poi bisogna differenziare tra palla lunga e palla in « caciara » , io considero ripartenza dal basso anche il duetto Maignan-Leao vs Sampdoria per dire. Milto approssimativo lo so, ma mi piace ragionare con la palla e non buttarla per ragionare. Credo ci sia di mezzo anche una questione di abitudine, siamo ancora dei pulcini in tutti i sensi. Questi « errori » pagheranno in futuro. Anche per questo serve un interprete o due diversi per poter far girare palla sotto pressione.

Su De Ligt ti ricrederai!!! (Ormai neanche ci credo più )
Scherzi a parte, vorrei vederlo in un contesto diverso di gioco e di ambiente, poi giudicheremo insieme.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Magari!!!
> 
> Se aggiungiamo quel profilo che sa gestire il pallone e controllare i ritmi siamo diventati veramente camaleontici e completi, per lo meno in mezzo al campo.
> 
> Era proprio quel profilo che auspicavo al posto di Bakayoko, magari un giovane tutto da formare tatticamente, ma squisito tecnicamente.


Sei stato l'unico a capire cosa intendevo.
Io me le ricordo ancora le difficoltà contro porto e liverpool nella gestione del possesso e nel primo giro-palla.
Una marea di errori tecnici e concettuali da parte di tutti i nostri centrocampisti.

Io credo possiamo aprirci a ventaglio, accentrare i terzini e anche abbassare il trequartista ma li in mezzo, nel traffico e nel cuore della manovra, qualcosa ci manca.
A noi manca il dominio del possesso anche sotto-ritmo.

Perchè al liverpool abbiamo fatto male quando siamo ripartiti e abbiamo trovato spazio ma troppo spesso abbiamo perso palle sanguinose.
Certo, ora il milan è diverso perchè con kalulu ci possiamo alzare di 30 metri ma, in attesa di capire chi entrerà per kessie e chi giocherà trequartista, io il mio rinforzo me lo gioco nel cuore della manovra.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei stato l'unico a capire cosa intendevo.
> Io me le ricordo ancora le difficoltà contro porto e liverpool nella gestione del possesso e nel primo giro-palla.
> Una marea di errori tecnici e concettuali da parte di tutti i nostri centrocampisti.
> 
> ...


Renato Sanches sa fare benissimo questo. E' il classico giocatore palla in banca.


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2022)

Io vorrei ricordare a tutti il doppio confronto col Porto. 

In 180 minuti non siamo neanche riusciti a vedere di che colore era il pallone...


----------

